# Books on IBS?



## HF2011 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey i was wondering if anyone knows of any books for teenagers dealing with IBS..? I mean I looked in the bookstore but there was only boring books for older adults that would put me to sleep!PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know of any aimed at teens, but you can look through our link to see if anything sounds good to you.http://www.ibsgroup.org/books


----------



## HF2011 (Aug 8, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> I don't know of any aimed at teens, but you can look through our link to see if anything sounds good to you.http://www.ibsgroup.org/books


Thank you SO much


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

IBS for dummies is a good one.Apparently, there are two versions. There is one version you should stay away from. Since the Author lost her license in Science and the book is filled with dumb suggestions.


----------

